# CPUyouSelectedDoesNotSupport x86-64 instruction set (solved)

## benjamin200

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade den Ralink Treiber für meinen WLAN Chip zu kompilieren (manuell und nicht aus dem Portage. Leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung. Eine Suche brachte mir einige Seiten, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar wie ich das Problem beheben soll. Kann jemand weiterhelfen?

Hier der Output des Kompilierungsprozesses:

```

# make all

cc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6/include -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs   -c -o rtmp_main.o rtmp_main.c

rtmp_main.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

rtmp_main.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

rtmp_main.c:1: error: -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 is not between 4 and 12

make: *** [rtmp_main.o] Error 1

```

und hier noch der Output von gcc-config -l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

öhm hast du einen 64bit kernel am laufen? Wenn ja wiso versucht dann das Makefile den treiber als i686 zu übersetzten?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> öhm hast du einen 64bit kernel am laufen?
> 
> 

 

ja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ja wiso versucht dann das Makefile den treiber als i686 zu übersetzten?
> 
> 

 

weiss ich nicht, aber die Meldung sagt ja aus das x86-64 nicht supported wirt. das cc Kommando wiederum das -march i686 verwendet wird. Wieso das so ist frag ich euch, hoffe jemand kann helfen. Anbei mal ein emerge --info meines betroffenen Systems:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Feb 2007 20:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvdr encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ midi mozilla mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl oss pam pcre perl php ppds pppd python qt readline reflection rt73usb session spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb video xine xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mga neomagic nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## beejay

Deine make.conf ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ uninteressant, da der CPU-Typ im Kernel-Setup seperat festgelegt wird ("Processor type and features")

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Deine make.conf ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ uninteressant, da der CPU-Typ im Kernel-Setup seperat festgelegt wird ("Processor type and features")

 

das ist er  Part meiner aktuellen /usr/src/linux/.config - Hilft der mehr?

```

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

```

----------

## Aldo

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --info
> ...

 

Ähem, was macht denn das USE-Flag "amd64"?

Laut 'ufed' gibt es das garnicht.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *benjamin200 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --info
> ...

 

Das kommt da automatisch rein, genauso wie auf x86 Systemen das USE-Flag "x86"  :Smile: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Genone

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_PC=y
> 
> ...

 

Sagt glaub ich alles.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

soll ich diesen Wert auf "n" stellen?

Finde die Option nur im .config file aber nicht über menuconfig - hat jemand nen Tipp?

Die folgenden Einstellungen sehen doch ganz gut aus:

```

Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->

Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  --->  

```

/Nachtrag:

wenn ich CONFIG_X86_PC=y deaktiviere, muss ich Support for ScaleMP vSMP aktivieren, aber das basiert ja auf EMT64 und ich habe keine Intel sonder ledigleich einen AMD64 wofür ich x86-64 verwende. Was muss ich tun? Hat die Meldung echt was damit zu tun?

----------

## firefly

woher hast du den treiber geladen? 

Von ralink selbst oder vom rt2x00 project?

Und um welchen chip handelt es sich denn?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> woher hast du den treiber geladen?
> 
> Von ralink selbst oder vom rt2x00 project?
> ...

 

rt2x00 und ndiswrapper laufen bei mir nicht sauber. Chip ist der 73usb. Ich möchte den Ralink Driver (direkt von Vendor) selbst kompilieren. Leider schlägt dies mit der oben genannten Fehlermeldung fehl. Die Meldung scheint aber nicht speziell mit dem Driver in Verbindung zu stehen, sondern eher mein Gentoo System  :Sad: 

Genone hat Folgendes geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ist mein Kernel falsch kompiliert?

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> woher hast du den treiber geladen?
> 
> Von ralink selbst oder vom rt2x00 project?
> ...

 

Hmm der rt2x00 treiber (rt73usb) funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, das liegt aber daran, das der treiber noch ein paar probleme hat. Aber bei mir läuft der legacy treiber (rt73), welchen du auch von der rt2x00 projekt seite bekonmmst(wird von diesem projekt auch weiter gepflegt), ohne probleme.

Nur ich kann nicht viel darüber sagen, ob er auch mit 64bit kernel läuft, aber laut diesem forum thread scheint er zu laufen: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2241&highlight=64bit

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm der rt2x00 treiber (rt73usb) funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, das liegt aber daran, das der treiber noch ein paar probleme hat. Aber bei mir läuft der legacy treiber (rt73), welchen du auch von der rt2x00 projekt seite bekonmmst(wird von diesem projekt auch weiter gepflegt), ohne probleme.
> 
> Nur ich kann nicht viel darüber sagen, ob er auch mit 64bit kernel läuft, aber laut diesem forum thread scheint er zu laufen: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2241&highlight=64bit
> ...

 

Okey, ich werde ihn ebenfalls test. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das der beta wegen meiner Kernel Config fehl schlägt, er ist einfach noch zu Buggy. Wenn du diesen Nick auch im rt2x00 Forum verwendest, haben ich deine Post schon mal verfolgt  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Was will mir oder uns Genone (Developer) mit seinem Post sagen? Verstehe nur Bahnhof, sorry. Vielleicht kannst Du (Genone) das nochmal Erläutern. Wäre Dir sehr dankbar *g*. Gerne würde ich den Driver von Ralink kompilieren, aber das blöde Ding verreckt ja gleich

----------

## benjamin200

um nochmal auf das Problem zu kommen, bzw. dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads:

was bedeutet folgende Fehlermeldung beim manuellen kompilieren:

```

error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

```

Wie kann ich vorgehen das Problem zu lösen bzw. besser zu debuggen?

Ich komme nicht weiter, sorry.

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hmm der rt2x00 treiber (rt73usb) funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, das liegt aber daran, das der treiber noch ein paar probleme hat. Aber bei mir läuft der legacy treiber (rt73), welchen du auch von der rt2x00 projekt seite bekonmmst(wird von diesem projekt auch weiter gepflegt), ohne probleme.
> 
> Nur ich kann nicht viel darüber sagen, ob er auch mit 64bit kernel läuft, aber laut diesem forum thread scheint er zu laufen: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2241&highlight=64bit
> ...

 

der offizielle treiber, dem man bei ralink noch runterladen kann ist uralt  :Wink:  der legacy treiber von dem rt2x00 projekt ist ursprünglich von ralink geschrieben worden  :Smile: 

jepp dort bin ich auch mit dem selben nick unterwegs  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

was will mir Genone mit seinem Kommentar in diesem Post sagen, ich bin verwirrt  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> um nochmal auf das Problem zu kommen, bzw. dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads:
> 
> was bedeutet folgende Fehlermeldung beim manuellen kompilieren:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Die Meldung sagt nur aus, das die selektierte CPU, in deinem fall generic i686(-march=i686) keine 64bit Befehle kennt  :Wink:  aber dein Kernel ist ein 64Bit kernel.

hmm du könntest mal schauen, ob im Makefile march auf i686 gesetzt wird.

Ansonsten scheint es wirklich an der kernel konfiguration liegen, wieso auch immer.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Meldung sagt nur aus, das die selektierte CPU, in deinem fall generic i686(-march=i686) keine 64bit Befehle kennt  aber dein Kernel ist ein 64Bit kernel. 
> 
> 

 

woher weißt du das in meinem fall generic i686(-march=i686) verwendet werden?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Meldung sagt nur aus
> 
> 

 

wieso nur, hört sich ja ziemlich heftig an. Bis dato hatte ich beim kompilieren über Portage keine größeren Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm du könntest mal schauen, ob im Makefile march auf i686 gesetzt wird. 
> 
> 

 

blöde frage: wie mach ich das? in welchem Makefile - in dem vom Ralink driver?

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Die Meldung sagt nur aus, das die selektierte CPU, in deinem fall generic i686(-march=i686) keine 64bit Befehle kennt  aber dein Kernel ist ein 64Bit kernel. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ganz einfach zum einen war das die compiler ausgabe die du gepostet hast und zum anderen steht i686 nur für die CPU-Architektur(vermutlich in der 6. Revision der ursprünglichen x86 Architektur). Wäre da jetzt pentium oder athlon gestanden(für den -march parameter), dann würde der compiler auch noch zusätzliche Optimierungen rein für diesen CPU-Type verwenden.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Die Meldung sagt nur aus
> 
>  
> ...

 

Normalerweise sollte das Makefile bzw. der Build-prozess für eine Kernel-modul die selbe CPU-Architektur/Typ verwenden wie auch der Kernel übersetzt wurde. In deinem fall sollte es generic x86_64 verwenden.

Und portage setzt meines wissen für kernel-module -march und co nicht.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> hmm du könntest mal schauen, ob im Makefile march auf i686 gesetzt wird. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

japp im Makefile vom treiber.

----------

## benjamin200

es wurde das Makefile für den 2.4er Kernel verwendet - ich glaube ich werde alt  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> es wurde das Makefile für den 2.4er Kernel verwendet - ich glaube ich werde alt 

 

moep  :Wink:  Und nimm lieber das archiv von der rt2x00 projekt seite, es wurden da einige bugs im treiber behoben.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nimm lieber das archiv von der rt2x00 projekt seite, es wurden da einige bugs im treiber behoben.
> 
> 

 

ich pack mir gerade den  rt73-cvs-2007021614. Weißt du ob hier auch wpa_supplicant läuft oder muss es iwpriv sein?

----------

## firefly

wpa_supplicant funktioniert auch, nur du brauchst einen patch dafür, da der legacy treiber einen speziellen wpa_supplicant treiber(ralink) braucht.

Ich habe einen, an die Änderungen im kernel-modul selbst angepassten, patch für wpa_supplicant im forum gepostet.http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=18804&highlight=ralink#18804

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wpa_supplicant funktioniert auch, nur du brauchst einen patch dafür, da der legacy treiber einen speziellen wpa_supplicant treiber(ralink) braucht.
> 
> Ich habe einen, an die Änderungen im kernel-modul selbst angepassten, patch für wpa_supplicant im forum gepostet.http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=18804&highlight=ralink#18804
> ...

 

denn schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an, wenn jetzt endlich mal der Stick sauber erkannt und auch Scannen kann. Werd dann iwpriv testen und anschließend auf deinen Patch für wpa_supplicant schwenken. Du nutzt also auch den rt73usb - genauer gesagt einen DWL-G122 Hardware Revision C1?

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> wpa_supplicant funktioniert auch, nur du brauchst einen patch dafür, da der legacy treiber einen speziellen wpa_supplicant treiber(ralink) braucht.
> 
> Ich habe einen, an die Änderungen im kernel-modul selbst angepassten, patch für wpa_supplicant im forum gepostet.http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=18804&highlight=ralink#18804
> ...

 

Jupp genau den, und zwar erfolgreich  :Smile:  obwohl rt73usb der modul name vom rt2x00 beta treiber ist. beim legacy heist der nur rt73  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jupp genau den, und zwar erfolgreich  obwohl rt73usb der modul name vom rt2x00 beta treiber ist. beim legacy heist der nur rt73 
> 
> 

 

hab ich eben gemerkt, nur leider funktioniert mein coldplug im moment nicht:

```

emerge -av coldplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r11)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

```

naja, ich hoffe nach meinem system update ohne coldplug und anschließendem neuen synchronisieren mit portage-server lässt sich diese Abhängigkeit umgehen. udev ohne coldplug wäre nicht so schön.

----------

## firefly

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Jupp genau den, und zwar erfolgreich  obwohl rt73usb der modul name vom rt2x00 beta treiber ist. beim legacy heist der nur rt73 
> 
>  
> ...

 

bemüh mal die suche dann wirst du einige threads drüber finden  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

Was ich sagen wollte: Wenn die angesprochene Option gesetzet ist, aber kein CONFIG_X86_64 gesetzt ist hat man es normalerweise mit einem x86 Kernel zu tun. Wobei ich grade gemerkt habe dass du ja gar nicht nach X86 Optionen gesucht hast, sondern nur einen zufällig gewählten Ausschnitt angegeben hast   :Confused: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte: Wenn die angesprochene Option gesetzet ist, aber kein CONFIG_X86_64 gesetzt ist hat man es normalerweise mit einem x86 Kernel zu tun. Wobei ich grade gemerkt habe dass du ja gar nicht nach X86 Optionen gesucht hast, sondern nur einen zufällig gewählten Ausschnitt angegeben hast 
> 
> 

 

puhhhhhhh, ich hoffe das heißt das meine Kernel Config ok ist!

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wpa_supplicant funktioniert auch, nur du brauchst einen patch dafür, da der legacy treiber einen speziellen wpa_supplicant treiber(ralink) braucht. 
> 
> Ich habe einen, an die Änderungen im kernel-modul selbst angepassten, patch für wpa_supplicant im forum gepostet.http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=18804&highlight=ralink#18804
> ...

 

Hi firefly,

leider finde ich keinen Link auf den Patch oder Eine Anleitung was genaue verändert bzw. gepatcht werden muss. 

Kannst Du mich bitte darauf stoßen  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

## firefly

Ups habe vergessen, das man die Anhänge in diesem forum nur als angemeldeter sehen kann   :Embarassed: 

Und hier sind die beiden Patches. Einmal für wpa_supplicant an sich und der 2. für das wpa_supplicant ebuild

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/rt2x00/ralink.patch

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/rt2x00/wpa_supplicant_ralink_ebuild.patch

Vorgehensweise:

1. Man kopiert das /usr/portage/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant verzeichniss in sein eigenes overlay

2. Die Datei ralink.patch kopiert man dann in das files verzeichnis im net-wireless/wpa_supplicant verzeichnis.

3. cd </Pfad/zum/eigenen/Overlay>/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

4. patch -p1 < </Pfad/zum/2.Patch>/wpa_supplicant_ralink_ebuild.patch

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ups habe vergessen, das man die Anhänge in diesem forum nur als angemeldeter sehen kann  
> 
> 

 

kein Problem  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. patch -p1 < </Pfad/zum/2.Patch>/wpa_supplicant_ralink_ebuild.patch
> 
> 

 

Sorry, aber denn verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz - was ist der zweite Patch?

----------

## firefly

der ist für das ebuild  :Wink: 

der patch macht eigentlich nichts anderes als die zeile

```
epatch "${FILESDIR}/ralink.patch"
```

in src_unpack zu packen.

----------

